# Quilt for great niece



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I make a lot of jokes about not finishing projects, and its true, I am the Queen of Unfinished Projects!  But I do complete something every once in a while. 
Here is the quilt I made for my great niece for graduation last year. She asked for a quilt, and wanted green and something with stars.

Halo


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That is a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Woah!! That is beautiful! Very, very nice job. Hand or machine quilted? Very lucky great niece.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

It is machine quilted. 
I have arthritis in my hands and haven't hand quilted in awhile. I thought my stitches were too big, certainly not like they used to be. Then this fall I was at a quilt show and really looked at the stitching on some of the winners, huh, my stitches are still that small, so I may handquilt the next project if it doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

Wow, that quilt is just stunning!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Very pretty quilt! Good job!!!!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow. All I can say is Wow. That's lovely!
Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!
You did a great job !!!!
bopeep


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

halohead, I must have had a senior moment..I thought I had posted telling you what a beautiful quilt this is! I really like the colors, they pop!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I was a little worried about green when S ask for this, but I think the colors worked out great. Of, course now I have a lot of extra greens in my stash - wait, that's not a bad thing!  

Halo


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree with what the others have said, the colors are beautifull, I know that your niece is very proud.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Your quilt is very pretty. You put a lot of time and love into it.


----------



## frugalMamma (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! I just learned how to quilt about 6 months ago and can't ever imagine making something that beautiful.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Halo, that quilt is astonishing! Very beautiful and very unusual!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Well girl, when you do finish something, it sure is well worth the wait.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh how beautiful! I love applique quilts, just gorgeous!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What an awesome quilt. You do beautiful work.
This is truly a gift to be cherished.

prairiegirl


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

So beautiful, and what a wonderful, lasting gift! I'm sure she'll cherish it forever. Jan in Co


----------



## cajunmaam (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful job.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is awesome!!! 
I absolutely love the colors, and I dont usually like green!
I think the white sets it off so well. Just awesome!
And it is always a good thing to add to one's stash! :baby04:


----------

